# Need some SHOW NAMES here please!!! :)



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

So I have had my pony for almost five years now and recently this girl has been showing him and it came to us that he needs a show name! Well his name is Gizmo.. currently he is doing western pleasure. I don't really want anything to do with that though because he is kind of an "all around" pony. Oh, he's chesnut if that helps  I was thinking "My Lil Gizmo" like because a gizmo is a gadget.. but it's too simple.

My palomino paint, Tiger, has a registered name of "Call Him Tiger". Which I don't really like.. can I have another show name for him? I know I can't change his registered name but maybe I could put another name on his coggins? I currently do barrels with him but would like to get into reining or maybe do English. I thought "Whoa there Tiger" was cute for barrel racing. But if I get into other things that wouldn't really fit..

And my friend has a horse named Finn that she is thinking about doing English with. She would like to do jumping with him too. He is a chesnut Thoroughbred. So if you could include your ideas for him too that would be great.

So I would like to incorporate all three horses names into their shows names. Alright thanks everyone!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I like My Lil Gizmo BECAUSE it's simple...and sweet.

Is your Palimino Paint registered with APHA? If so, you CAN change it's registered name. I looked into this because I don't like Cinny's registered name (smokiescinchbet all one word, ugh and all lowercase) Basically they have an afidavit that you have to send to ALL of it's previous owners (it's downloadable on the APHA website). Then I think it's $100 dollars. In the end I opted NOT to change Cinny's name because it sort of boasts that he has Doc's Cinch Bet breeding.


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Is your Palimino Paint registered with APHA? If so, you CAN change it's registered name. I looked into this because I don't like Cinny's registered name (smokiescinchbet all one word, ugh and all lowercase) Basically they have an afidavit that you have to send to ALL of it's previous owners (it's downloadable on the APHA website). Then I think it's $100 dollars. In the end I opted NOT to change Cinny's name because it sort of boasts that he has Doc's Cinch Bet breeding.


Yeah he is registered with APHA. That's interesting that you can change their name... I would, but I still know the lady I bought him from and I would worry that it would upset her if I changed his name.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I know that one, I know the lady I bought Cinny from and when I talk to him I still call him Dakota... or Dee which is what SHE called him. I just think that Dakota is such a popular horse name that I wanted something different as every stable I have ever boarded at that had more than 20 horses always had a horse named Dakota living in it lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, these threads always seem so odd to me. I grew up in the AQHA circuit and there, the registered name _was_ the show name.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ditto that, Smrobs!

And I also live in the world where all names are based off the sire and dam. I can't name any other way now. Hell, I tried to rename Jester from "Jesters Cowboy" to "Jesters Dynamo" because he didn't have any of his mama's name in him. (Jester Smoke x Chicks Dynamo Lady) I didn't end up doing it, but it still bugs me. -.-

Anyway, I like "My Lil Gizmo" and the "Whoa There Tiger" would be cute for a reiner, too. Barrels and Reining work real well with that name. And the english people can deal with it I suppose. It doesn't have to match the discipline.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Inspector Gadget!

However, I have to agree with smrobs, it is a little odd. Does your horse really need three names? A barn name, a show name, AND a registered name? It just seems like eventually, it would be really hard to prove that the horse in your hands is in fact all three horses.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

tricked out gizmo
gizmo love(like gives more love haha :])

tiger tantrum


Finnish it
to the finnish line
ill meet you there

haha im not very good at names but i particularly like gizmo love


----------



## Tony The Pony (May 15, 2010)

santana


----------

